
Iceland: Data centre hot spot? - dreemteem
http://features.techworld.com/data-centre/3206540/iceland-data-centre-hot-spot/?intcmp=ft-hm-m
======
eleitl
Putting your server farm on a volcanically active island just connected with
3-4 optical cables has its tradeoffs, too.

~~~
patio11
If you can't deal with a little thing like a volcano, the server farm is the
least of your worries.

Signed,

Japan

------
arihelgason
Energy costs may be predictable, but bandwidth costs are potentially volatile
due to lack of competition.

------
jokull
We just need more optical cabling

